# ATT: Alpine Magnum owners - which powerhead?



## peterng (Mar 18, 2009)

This week or next I'll be purchasing an Alpine Magnum. The only variable I have left to solve is which powerhead, Stihl or Husqvarna. I've heard from owners who had problems with the Stihl piston and owners who had problems with the Husky mounts, but overall both are robust.

What is your opinion and based on your experience which would you go with?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## lxt (Mar 18, 2009)

I think it really is a matter of preference really, im not to familiar with that stihl model ...... the husky 3120 is an awesome saw! & Im a stihl guy.



LXT................


----------



## Macclay (Mar 19, 2009)

The Stihl TS 760 is a demolition/cutoff saw


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 19, 2009)

The Husqvarna 3120 is a more powerful saw, and it turns at about 12,000 RPM.

The Stihl is close to the same displacement, but does not have as much horsepower, and does not turn nearly as fast. I'll bet it has much more torque, however, since it was designed to turn a heavily loaded spinning disk.

I suspect the TS-760 would probably be a better choice, since it was probably built to endure a high torque application, even though it will have less horsepower.

You would probably burn up the 3120 by loading it down heavily and running too long and at too slow a speed to allow proper cooling. Who knows; maybe the extra horsepower would keep it running up to speed. I doubt it, since we stall our 25 hp stump grinder all the time.

http://www.stihlusa.com/construction/TS760.html

I'd rather see you burn up the Stihl anyway, I've had my 3120 for 11 years now and it runs great. (after recently replacing the engine's crankshaft seals)


----------



## peterng (Mar 19, 2009)

*solid*

PDQL,

Solid answer. I'd be hardpressed to doubt either one of the heads integrity on their own. I was more wondering how they performed in relation to the Alipne magnum. From what I understand the Stihl will offer reliable performance, but produces half the progress that the Husky does dues to lower RPM. The husky will tear up 3 times the belts in a 2 year period compared to the Stihl due to the higher rev's. 

I'm convinced the Alpine Magnum is a reliable way to go for versatility in my operation. Which power head will offer the more economical long term production is unclear to me stihl. But I'm leaning toward Husky.
Pete


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 20, 2009)

peterng said:


> PDQL,
> 
> Solid answer. I'd be hardpressed to doubt either one of the heads integrity on their own. I was more wondering how they performed in relation to the Alipne magnum. From what I understand the Stihl will offer reliable performance, but produces half the progress that the Husky does dues to lower RPM. The husky will tear up 3 times the belts in a 2 year period compared to the Stihl due to the higher rev's.
> 
> ...



If it is tearing up belts, then it is poorly designed or defective and shouldn't be used. A properly designed belt system should have no trouble handling the puny horsepower of a handheld gas engine.

They put belt drives on motorcycles now. A baby stump grinder driven by a centrifugal clutch shouldn't eat belts.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 21, 2009)

The 3120xp is all over the Stihl 088. I've used both. I'm contrary but small and medium saws I prefer Stihl, large saws Husky. Everytime.


----------



## PhilKawasakiuser (Apr 30, 2016)

I very well could be wrong about this but I thought that the husqvarna 3120 has a displacement of 112cc.'s and stihl claims that there MS 880 mag has 121.6cc's meaning that if I am not incorrect which has happened certainly more than once the Stihl should have a little bit more power overall assuming everything else is identical. If you are looking for speed only and don't need much torque I wouldn't get a new saw but a new sprocket with more size as well as having more metal in contact with the chain an increasing chainspeed. I would assume that you aren't planning on using it to enter a hot saw competition and in that case I would think that both should be high quality, well made durable saws. If they aren't then they are priced way to high and often times you do get what you pay for.


----------

